# What is Christ?



## JoeBananas (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to hear from the christians on riu.

What is Christ?


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Joe 
i'm no christian, but i'm guessing it may help if you narrowed that one down a bit.. not many words, but a bloody big question!
it'd maybe get things started if u gave yer own take on it...
as for me, there is a lot of stuff written about the chap, little of which can be substantiated. i feel he was just one in a long line of many spiritual teachers, he probably never called himself the exclusive son of god and probably had no intention of a world religion being based around wild misconceptions, expansions and misuses of his very simple teachings.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sorry I meant what does the word christ mean?

I am not asking for peoples perceptions or interpretations.

Answer the same way one would answer a question like: What is fog?


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 10, 2009)

Im not religious of any sort but I think Christ = Jesus


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 10, 2009)

i believe it means "the annointed one" (thx wiki <3)
doesnt have to mean Jesus of Nazareth/ The Nazarene tho..


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 10, 2009)

pitchforksandtorches said:


> i believe it means "the annointed one" (thx wiki <3)
> doesnt have to mean Jesus of Nazareth/ The Nazarene tho..


Kinda but not exactly. 

A Christ is the same as a Buddha. It is a higher state of being. An elevated state of awareness, the perfect human consciousness.


Did you notice I never said anything about some white hippie with a Mexicans name?


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Feb 11, 2009)

Christ is a figure that we should model our lives after. We can never be god, but we can live by his side and do good for the sake of society, for our children, for our childrens children...For ourselves.

The bible is nothing but a metaphor for a better life. Pity how we ignore it, and abuse its power to control


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 11, 2009)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> Christ is a figure that we should model our lives after. We can never be god, but we can live by his side and do good for the sake of society, for our children, for our childrens children...For ourselves.
> 
> The bible is nothing but a metaphor for a better life. Pity how we ignore it, and abuse its power to control



That was really a beautiful description/thought... I agree with you 110%.... However I believe Christ=SALVATION... 

The price of sin is death... Through Christ we have defeated death... oooooohhh... wrap your head around that...

God bless you all... Peace and love!


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 12, 2009)

His name was never Jesus Christ ad he wasn't white.

He never claimed to be the son of God.

His birthday wasn't December 25th.

I'm not a Christian but in my faith Eesa the son of Mary (whom the corrupt Romans and Jews supposedly killed, dubbed him Jesus Christ, and later spread his religion and voted him the son of God over 300 years after his "death") 

Eesa was a mortal prophet- a messenger of God, and is THE messiah; even in Islam.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not a Christian even though I was raised as one. Christ and God are thought to be the same now that Christ is dead. 

To me God is nature. A walk in the woods on a summer day, a flower opening to the warmth of the sun, a new born baby bird. 

If feel that gathering in a building and praying at the sky while handing over 10% of your income is unproductive. If people want to give to chaity, then give, but don't do it because you think you are buying you way into some happy afterlife.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, i never mentioned a white hippie - thats a very western view - he was from the middle east after all. the mexican thing?? i wont engage in that 
as for the meaning of "christ" - i feel you are giving you own interpretation, and i feel a member of a messianic sect of judaism (as the chap in question surely was, being "the Nazarene") would also disagree.

i also very much agree that christ and buddha correlate, and feel that heaven and hell are just release and rebirth, after all, the bible was not written by jesus, and has been reduced and reshaped, removing many books as most of us know, and shaped/misinterpreted the message to suit various synods and councils.


----------



## teroblacknight (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a theology maj and a Christian, so let's see if I can give you some insight...

Christ comes from the greek word kristos, it's a title, and as you guys have pointed out, it means something along the lines of savior...the term itself is basically interchangeable with the hebrew word Mashiach, which means messiah, and as ya'll have pointed out earlier, "anointed one"

As to the meaning of "anointed one," Judaism has a completely different meaning than Christianity. Since Judaism is the context in which the whole Jesus thing went down, it's helpful to think about it from a Judaic viewpoint. They thought their messiah would be some sort of mighty military king; someone who would reclaim the throne of King David and secure Israel's kingdom forever. The basic difference between what Christians then believe is that God did send a messiah to Israel (and the rest of the world, but Israel first), but didn't do it in the way the Jews all expected it would. Jesus came as a non-violent messiah, one who was outright denied by many Jews, and for the purpose of securing a new covenant with humanity. This was really nuts because the Christ was exactly the opposite of what the Jews thought he would be...instead of leading them to military victory, he was killed in a graphic, public, shameful way.

In doing so, Christ did not secure Israel as a nation. In fact, it got wiped completely off the map in 70 AD through Roman destruction. He did however (and here's where the religious aspects of Christ come into play) die in order to create a new covenant between man and God; that is, as I'm sure you've all heard a million times before, the forgiveness of sins. Essentially the death of death in the death of Christ.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 13, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> I'm a theology maj and a Christian, so let's see if I can give you some insight...
> 
> Christ comes from the greek word kristos, it's a title, and as you guys have pointed out, it means something along the lines of savior...the term itself is basically interchangeable with the hebrew word Mashiach, which means messiah, and as ya'll have pointed out earlier, "anointed one"
> 
> ...


GOD BLESS YOU TERO =)

MY HEART IS LIFTED TO KNOW THAT IM NOT THE ONLY ONE ENJOYING this "GARDEN OF EDEN" (metephor for our new COVENANT between man and GOD)... I believe that through Christ we have been wiped clean of our MANY MANY MANY sins... and he still loves us regardless... All we had to do was accept this free gift that was given to us... yes... i mean CHRIST!

God is love  Peace and love to you all


----------



## dannyking (Feb 14, 2009)

whatever he is, he's definately not a mushroom. so forget that one.


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2009)

He's a crutch for those that need it, and one of the only two imaginary friends you can believe are real as an adult without getting send to a mental hospital.
A 2000+ year old never ending bad joke.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 14, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> He's a crutch for those that need it, and one of the only two imaginary friends you can believe are real as an adult without getting send to a mental hospital.
> A 2000+ year old never ending bad joke.



I'm NOT implying that CHRIST is a drug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE CHRIST!!!
but i like weed... 
is that a sin?

(judge not lest thou be judged... let him who has no sins cast the first stone...)
remember that........?


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> (judge not lest thou be judged... let him who has no sins cast the first stone...)
> remember that........?


Yea, I remember that from catholic school.. Doesn't apply to me since I'm an athiest now.

But sure, rock on... I don't care what you believe, I just like to poke fun though.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 14, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea, I remember that from catholic school.. Doesn't apply to me since I'm an athiest now.
> 
> But sure, rock on... I don't care what you believe, I just like to poke fun though.


THis is a... What is Christ thread, right?


----------



## teroblacknight (Feb 15, 2009)

> I'm NOT implying that CHRIST is a drug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I LOVE CHRIST!!!
> but i like weed...
> is that a sin?


sin is a hard concept to grasp when it comes to weed. In my opinion, the government has kept weed illegal unfairly. However, I can imagine most Christians you will talk to would believe, under the pretext of the duty to local authority, that smoking weed is a sin. This then becomes a tough moral issue because the illegality of weed seems to be an unjust law. So as Christians should we break that law, or should we just blindly obey it? It's a toughie. Personally, I feel the need to educate, and correct Christians who have biased or unclear knowledge on the subject based on propaganda or other mediums. It's interesting to wonder how Christians would feel about weed if it were legalized...would it be ok then? And is that what holds most Christians back? Disregarding local law, I think a few arguments can be made for and against marijuana from a Christian standpoint.

Against marijuana of course is the idea of "asocialism," meaning the slacker effect. If you're stoned, chances are you're contented through it and don't need to look elsewhere for fulfillment. The danger in this is that Jesus is supposed to be our fulfillment...so when weed becomes the focus of one's life, and one is content just toking all day, then it can be a dark thing for a lot of people. However, in opposition to this would be an argument similar to that of beer. It is a substance that makes a person happy, mellows them out, and relaxes them. In this argument, if cannabis is used and not abused, it is alright for a Christian to partake in it.

A third, and separate issue is the idea of medical marijuana. First off, the DEA and the FDA are not God. They do not have divine authority to tell me what is and isn't medicine or moral. In several states, we can even bypass the argument against local government because MM is legal. In my personal opinion, medical marijuana should be treated as any other medicine when it comes to interpreting it from a Christian viewpoint. It's helpful, but like any other medicine, it can be over abused as well. Naturally there are some maladies that require a lot of it, I don't think that's a bad thing, it's just the way it is. On a side note, MM is cheaper and more effective than FDA approved marinol, a drug that uses synthesized THC to relieve pain (at over 700 bucks a bottle)...and if you can grow it yourself, a good indica might give you better results regardless. It seems more immoral to me to develop a drug to make money rather than approve the same naturally growing substance for the simple reason it can't be patented. God made cannabis for a reason.


----------



## Brazko (Feb 15, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> sin is a hard concept to grasp when it comes to weed. In my opinion, the government has kept weed illegal unfairly. However, I can imagine most Christians you will talk to would believe, under the pretext of the duty to local authority, that smoking weed is a sin. This then becomes a tough moral issue because the illegality of weed seems to be an unjust law. So as Christians should we break that law, or should we just blindly obey it? It's a toughie. Personally, I feel the need to educate, and correct Christians who have biased or unclear knowledge on the subject based on propaganda or other mediums. It's interesting to wonder how Christians would feel about weed if it were legalized...would it be ok then? And is that what holds most Christians back? Disregarding local law, I think a few arguments can be made for and against marijuana from a Christian standpoint.
> 
> Against marijuana of course is the idea of "asocialism," meaning the slacker effect. If you're stoned, chances are you're contented through it and don't need to look elsewhere for fulfillment. The danger in this is that Jesus is supposed to be our fulfillment...so when weed becomes the focus of one's life, and one is content just toking all day, then it can be a dark thing for a lot of people. However, in opposition to this would be an argument similar to that of beer. It is a substance that makes a person happy, mellows them out, and relaxes them. In this argument, if cannabis is used and not abused, it is alright for a Christian to partake in it.
> 
> A third, and separate issue is the idea of medical marijuana. First off, the DEA and the FDA are not God. They do not have divine authority to tell me what is and isn't medicine or moral. In several states, we can even bypass the argument against local government because MM is legal. In my personal opinion, medical marijuana should be treated as any other medicine when it comes to interpreting it from a Christian viewpoint. It's helpful, but like any other medicine, it can be over abused as well. Naturally there are some maladies that require a lot of it, I don't think that's a bad thing, it's just the way it is. On a side note, MM is cheaper and more effective than FDA approved marinol, a drug that uses synthesized THC to relieve pain (at over 700 bucks a bottle)...and if you can grow it yourself, a good indica might give you better results regardless. It seems more immoral to me to develop a drug to make money rather than approve the same naturally growing substance for the simple reason it can't be patented. God made cannabis for a reason.


with that said, I believe people who take aspirin, bayer, ibuprofen, zoloft, ambien, etc.......which were technically illegal in a sense before becoming Gov. approved are all going to hell too. When I get headaches, belly aches, body pain, inablility to sleep, it's not because my body is low on any of the aforementioned drugs.......now I only mean this half heartedly   ......just hoping to show the redundancy of what we choose to perceive and aknowledge as sin......You got a hotter ticket to Hell smoking a cigarette I believe.........


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Weed isn't a sin. The bible says we shall eat of the plants of the earth. If this imaginary god didn't want people smoking pot, I guess the dumbass should have planned ahead and not invented pot. Doh..........


----------



## dannyking (Feb 15, 2009)

The bible is a load of fabricated codswallop. And theres proof. It was actually written hundreds of years after jesus's death. Parts left in or made up and many many parts left out.

[youtube]2EPOsTVjWlE[/youtube]

This is just one part of a documentary but it is highly interesting. was on the history channel a while ago. Religion cannot argue with history and science. Think what you will.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

They always leave out Adams first woman Lillith too. I guess the very first man got a divorce, so this married forever no matter what idea has been shot to shit. 

I love to tease Christians, pointing out the holes in their bible that are big enough for a pregnant whore to ride a donkey through.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 15, 2009)

total nonsensical crap. And I'm irish. But my parents diddn't give a fuck. But their parents when growing up diddn't even let them listen to ''rock and roll'' said it was devil music. And my mothers only 43. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 15, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> sin is a hard concept to grasp when it comes to weed. In my opinion, the government has kept weed illegal unfairly. However, I can imagine most Christians you will talk to would believe, under the pretext of the duty to local authority, that smoking weed is a sin. This then becomes a tough moral issue because the illegality of weed seems to be an unjust law. So as Christians should we break that law, or should we just blindly obey it? It's a toughie. Personally, I feel the need to educate, and correct Christians who have biased or unclear knowledge on the subject based on propaganda or other mediums. It's interesting to wonder how Christians would feel about weed if it were legalized...would it be ok then? And is that what holds most Christians back? Disregarding local law, I think a few arguments can be made for and against marijuana from a Christian standpoint.
> 
> Against marijuana of course is the idea of "asocialism," meaning the slacker effect. If you're stoned, chances are you're contented through it and don't need to look elsewhere for fulfillment. The danger in this is that Jesus is supposed to be our fulfillment...so when weed becomes the focus of one's life, and one is content just toking all day, then it can be a dark thing for a lot of people. However, in opposition to this would be an argument similar to that of beer. It is a substance that makes a person happy, mellows them out, and relaxes them. In this argument, if cannabis is used and not abused, it is alright for a Christian to partake in it.
> 
> A third, and separate issue is the idea of medical marijuana. First off, the DEA and the FDA are not God. They do not have divine authority to tell me what is and isn't medicine or moral. In several states, we can even bypass the argument against local government because MM is legal. In my personal opinion, medical marijuana should be treated as any other medicine when it comes to interpreting it from a Christian viewpoint. It's helpful, but like any other medicine, it can be over abused as well. Naturally there are some maladies that require a lot of it, I don't think that's a bad thing, it's just the way it is. On a side note, MM is cheaper and more effective than FDA approved marinol, a drug that uses synthesized THC to relieve pain (at over 700 bucks a bottle)...and if you can grow it yourself, a good indica might give you better results regardless. It seems more immoral to me to develop a drug to make money rather than approve the same naturally growing substance for the simple reason it can't be patented. God made cannabis for a reason.


I really like what you said here... especially paragraph 2... Lloyd Brown and myself agree with you entirely:

Check this out... I really think you'll like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdUOQZSGlNg


----------



## DontBogart (Feb 18, 2009)

Christ is a name we use for the universal mind... which we are all a part of. The man Jesus was someone who became completely identified with this mind (basically, he realized what his and _our_ true identity is). _True forgivness_ is the path to this understanding.. this union with everyone and everything. " True" forgivness! Not what just about everyone thinks forgivness is.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> They always leave out Adams first woman Lillith too. I guess the very first man got a divorce, so this married forever no matter what idea has been shot to shit.
> 
> I love to tease Christians, pointing out the holes in their bible that are big enough for a pregnant whore to ride a donkey through.


?????????????????????????????? pointing out what holes....... I never did! the bible is perfect in its entirety! (my own personal opinion) I don't know what misshestermoffitt is smoking/eating....


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 18, 2009)

DontBogart said:


> Christ is a name we use for the universal mind... which we are all a part of. The man Jesus was someone who became completely identified with this mind (basically, he realized what his and _our_ true identity is). _True forgivness_ is the path to this understanding.. this union with everyone and everything. " True" forgivness! Not what just about everyone thinks forgivness is.


WOW... you are very well spoken.... 

PS. i agree 100%


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 18, 2009)

DontBogart said:


> Christ is a name we use for the universal mind... which we are all a part of. The man Jesus was someone who became completely identified with this mind (basically, he realized what his and _our_ true identity is). _True forgivness_ is the path to this understanding.. this union with everyone and everything. " True" forgivness! Not what just about everyone thinks forgivness is.


LOL... i just noticed your "Go Big Orange" sig... Thats what i'm growing.... California Orange Bud.

PS. God bless you man


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 18, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Weed isn't a sin. The bible says we shall eat of the plants of the earth. If this imaginary god didn't want people smoking pot, I guess the dumbass should have planned ahead and not invented pot. Doh..........


I apologize!!!!!!!!! i missed the sarcasm ( im slow on that) LOL... I think I prefer your state of mind... I really wanna spare my lungs... and just make some cookies or brownies or something.... This show WEEDS ( you probably heard about it) ... is sneeaaaaakkkyy! but I like it.


PS. I'm talking about the whole cooking aspect of it.

PPS. I am 100% AGAINST people selling it for a profit.... until it is legalized/decriminalized.... When that happens... Heck... grow the biggest tree you can....

PPPS. stay up you beautiful spirits... let your light so shine through.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 18, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> I'm a theology maj and a Christian, so let's see if I can give you some insight...
> 
> Christ comes from the greek word kristos, it's a title, and as you guys have pointed out, it means something along the lines of savior...the term itself is basically interchangeable with the hebrew word Mashiach, which means messiah, and as ya'll have pointed out earlier, "anointed one"
> 
> ...





egluv4u said:


> GOD BLESS YOU TERO =)
> 
> MY HEART IS LIFTED TO KNOW THAT IM NOT THE ONLY ONE ENJOYING this "GARDEN OF EDEN" (metephor for our new COVENANT between man and GOD)... I believe that through Christ we have been wiped clean of our MANY MANY MANY sins... and he still loves us regardless... All we had to do was accept this free gift that was given to us... yes... i mean CHRIST!
> 
> God is love  Peace and love to you all


Awsome! God bless You guys! 

Its nice to see some Christians posting around here! This site seems to be inundated with athiests at times. 

Anyways, I believe in what You guys are saying. Saves Me the typing. I believe Jesus Christ is Our Lord and Savior! 

Peace be with You!


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 18, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Awsome! God bless You guys!
> 
> Its nice to see some Christians posting around here! This site seems to be inundated with athiests at times.
> 
> ...


THank you brother... There are a lot of atheists around these neck of the woods... Even people with religions that don't show love... instead at times show the opposite... Sad story.... But God bless you, and we are strong with numbers....

PS.. sorry to others reading, I hope i did not offend you... Peace be unto you.

PPS. God is love Peace and love to you all


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 18, 2009)

God Damn it, I wasnt trying to start a jesus thread.

Why the hell do you think of some Guy when I ask what christ is? Christ is a consciousness. I didnt say who was the christ.


----------



## teroblacknight (Feb 19, 2009)

Well the term Christ is messianic, so you could call it a consciousness but only if you take it outside the terms for which it was first intended.

Personally speaking, I don't believe in a mass of human consciousness (outside of wikipedia). I think the Christ to which you refer would be something more along the lines of a hindu understanding of the brahman. Check it out.

Honestly, with regard to Jesus, I'm not big on apologetics; I think God is big enough to speak for himself. However, it's worth looking into if ya'll are interested in gaining some basic understanding or background on what these religions actually believe, like the term Christ for instance.

And a lot of people hate the word Jesus, and coming from a Christin perspective, I can totally understand that. The church has done some horrible things in his name for hundreds of years. But Christ himself had a message of love...He wasn't about rules and regulations, in fact he hated when his counterparts (the Pharisees) were legalists. Jesus had two basic commandments; love God, and love people. That's what I love about Jesus as opposed to the idea of a consciousness. In a consciousness we just explore ourselves to reach some kind of enlightenment. With Jesus we actually go out and love people. I'm a big fan of love.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 19, 2009)

*christ is chris with a t*

to everyone, egluv4u and welove 1 is the same person,2 acounts,split personality disorder or really bored and full of shit. "they" make the similar and extremly identical post. "Theyre" fakes.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry wackymack, but your wrong! 

This is the only account I'm using. Looks like your paranoid or something? Blind assumptions are not good ways to prove points.

But I will say this, I believe Egluv4u and 
Teroblacknight are GREAT people with a good hearts and souls. God will bless them for it.

"PPS. God is love Peace and love to you all "

~PEACE~


----------



## llLOU (Feb 19, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I would like to hear from the christians on riu.
> 
> What is Christ?


_TAKE A LOOK AT THIS,_http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-594683847743189197


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 20, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> Well the term Christ is messianic, so you could call it a consciousness but only if you take it outside the terms for which it was first intended.
> 
> Personally speaking, I don't believe in a mass of human consciousness (outside of wikipedia). I think the Christ to which you refer would be something more along the lines of a hindu understanding of the brahman. Check it out.
> 
> ...



keep em coming man... YOur amazing... I wish I studied theology as you did... HONESTLY... You know some really heavy stuff....

PS. thank you for backing Christ when i couldn't ( you are very articulate)

PPS. (to all reading) God is love  Peace and love unto all of you


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 20, 2009)

wackymack said:


> *christ is chris with a t*
> 
> to everyone, egluv4u and welove 1 is the same person,2 acounts,split personality disorder or really bored and full of shit. "they" make the similar and extremly identical post. "Theyre" fakes.


Come to the LIGHT side... we have cookies toooo! We are just a little more full of life.... sorry to be soo blunt.

God is love  Peace and love to you


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 20, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Sorry wackymack, but your wrong!
> 
> This is the only account I'm using. Looks like your paranoid or something? Blind assumptions are not good ways to prove points.
> 
> ...


YES BROTHER! you can show can show the same thing!!! 
That's my signature on Facebook and my signature after everytext message i make.... and of course... How i try to live my life. Treat others the way you would want to be treated... with love...

God bless you brother

PS. God is love  Peace and love to you all 

PPS. You really wanna see a modern day Christ. (aka... a Christian)? Go watch Forrest Gump again and remember what happened when he wiped his sweat from his face on that towel ----------> here it is ------------------> 

PPPS. "Peace begins with a smile" I don't know if you all recognize who said this... another modern day Christ. (aka... a Christian)? Her name was Mother Teresa....... I'll leave you on that note.... 
don't worry... ill be back tomorrow

PPPPS. God is love  Peace and love


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 20, 2009)

llLOU said:


> _TAKE A LOOK AT THIS,_http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-594683847743189197


I really wanna watch that... but I have a test in like five hours... LOLOL... It's cool I studied a lil... God will help me with the rest... SERIOUSLY.... He always does. It's pretty awesome.... NE wayz, going to bed now... Gnight... God bless.

God is love  Peace and love


----------



## wackymack (Feb 20, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> Come to the LIGHT side... we have cookies toooo! We are just a little more full of life.... sorry to be soo blunt.
> 
> God is love  Peace and love to you


 
Haha you said blunt

I love you with all my heart

Peace has been restored,you are clean and will always be

Your sins have been washed away

Your are free


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 20, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Haha you said blunt
> 
> I love you with all my heart
> 
> ...


 Another quote that I like.... "to his own be true." 
also... "take the log out of your own eye before you take the spec out of someone elses."

God is love  Peace and love


----------



## wackymack (Feb 20, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> "take the log out of your own eye before you take the spec out of someone elses."


 
explain child,what is the meaning behind this?


----------



## suedonimn (Feb 20, 2009)

*Speaking from the position of being Christian... Christ is used to specifically identify "The Anointed One" according to prophecy delivered to the Jewish prophets concerning "the Messiah". The Word itself identifies with only one person in history, and consequentially one person in the present, and ultimately in the future the very same. Jesus is Christ, Saviour of souls, Priest to the Holy, King of the Earth. I know you will say but Jesus was a Jew, true he was born into a Royal Family line of Jewish origins, and when He returns they will proclaim Him as Messiah, but please do not forget He came to fulfill the Law. As we are immersed in the sin of the world the Blood of Christ purifies our Souls that we may enter into that new covenant and return to God. So Christ is Jesus, Christ is the Word, Christ is the Way... without taking away from that but adding to all others that would follow, even if they came before, there is such a thing as Christ consciousness, you find this in many eastern philosophies(Buddha, Krishna to name a couple), that is one of repentance, the ability to self analyze and to self correct, or self govern. The very essence of Freewill, the right to change your MIND... *


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread has reassured my theory that most; if not all, christians do not know christ, and never will because they are confused to what it is.

Not a saviour 
not a single man
not the 'son of god'
not jesus

& does not want your money.....

Jesus is a lie, he never came unless it was into a priests hand from the reach around. 
Churches and Priests are cowards and pedophiles of children's minds.


----------



## kajun666 (Feb 21, 2009)

christianity is a mushroom cult, like most relgions. Google "John Marco Allegro" or buy his book: The Sacred _Mushroom_ and the Cross.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 21, 2009)

It's really easy to point our fingers and judge.... but honestly, I think we have to self-reflect on our own words and behaviors before we blindly say things against someone else.... Or even worse...... against an entire faith.

God is Love  Peace and Love to you all


----------



## wackymack (Feb 21, 2009)

kajun666 said:


> christianity is a mushroom cult, like most relgions. Google "John Marco Allegro" or buy his book: The Sacred _Mushroom_ and the Cross.


 
see this guy knows his shit,he worships me and for what i stand for.christianity is a crock of shit,god does not exist,god in all reality would really be considered the worst person alive,all the shit that goes on with this world,wouldnt you think that someone would do this world some good with all the injustice that goes on with this world and fix it. i am really the good guy in this world,all i do is show people the truth and they decide to hide behind the false moralities of this place we call home. i myself is the only one who will show the real way in life. the real "kingdom", it is them who choose the false "kingdom" and the fake way of life,for life is nothing but a dream,if you can dream your way about life,you can see that you can make all the things in life that make you happy a real thing,our future and destiny is in our minds. if we have a dream and know that we can make our dream a reality then our reality would be the realest destiny. if you can see the way life is in the future and you see that you yourself can make that dream a reality,for we will never really die.if we are lookin for "heaven" then we havent looked hard enough. "heaven" is right here on earth,this is our shot to make our "heaven" be what it will be and create our ever lasting happiness a true and happy complete reallity exist. its all in our minds and thats why i am hated for i create the truth in people. we can create our destiny,just have a dream and you will see,for things are not what they really should be. create what things need to be and things will always go that way.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I believe in The Father (aka. God), Christ (aka. Jesus), and the dove (aka. The Holy Spirit) all working together on the same team of 1.

You are quite the devils advocate....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118971/

Who are you, Al Pacino.....?

(Notice that movie's rating is down 12% this week alone)

God is love  Peace and Love 




wackymack said:


> see this guy knows his shit,he worships me and for what i stand for.christianity is a crock of shit,god does not exist,god in all reality would really be considered the worst person alive,all the shit that goes on with this world,wouldnt you think that someone would do this world some good with all the injustice that goes on with this world and fix it. i am really the good guy in this world,all i do is show people the truth and they decide to hide behind the false moralities of this place we call home. i myself is the only one who will show the real way in life. the real "kingdom", it is them who choose the false "kingdom" and the fake way of life,for life is nothing but a dream,if you can dream your way about life,you can see that you can make all the things in life that make you happy a real thing,our future and destiny is in our minds. if we have a dream and know that we can make our dream a reality then our reality would be the realest destiny. if you can see the way life is in the future and you see that you yourself can make that dream a reality,for we will never really die.if we are lookin for "heaven" then we havent looked hard enough. "heaven" is right here on earth,this is our shot to make our "heaven" be what it will be and create our ever lasting happiness a true and happy complete reallity exist. its all in our minds and thats why i am hated for i create the truth in people. we can create our destiny,just have a dream and you will see,for things are not what they really should be. create what things need to be and things will always go that way.


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 21, 2009)

There are many ways to interpret that movie....... VANITY (was what they decided to highlight) .... as just 1 example of the 7 deadly sins.

God is love  Peace and love to you all 

(ITS FREE.... GODS LOVE IS FREEE... hmmmmmmmmmm)

PS. Don't forget we got cookies on the LIGHT side to... 

PPS. Hey wackymack I watch weeds too. lol


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 21, 2009)

The crazy thing about me spending all this time discussing this with you wacky is that.... I'm a very busy Dental student going through essentially: medical school and a 20 hour a week "arts and crafts" course... ( GOD is helping me and others on this page (in his name) to discuss with you on his behalf just a lil bit.

PS... You notice that people on this thread discuss quite a bit more than you... tell your boy John Marco Allegro to come on here and bang it out against LOVE (aka. Father/Son/Holy Spirit)...

God is Love  Peace and Love to you all


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry wacky I missed the part where you said...
That you .... "LOVE" with all your heart.... and the "Peace was restored between yourself and "LOVE"

GOD IS LOVE  Peace and LOVE to you all


----------



## wackymack (Feb 21, 2009)

God is the machine,I am the "Dove/Holy Spirit",I am the one,flesh and spirit. I am the definitive monarch. I only instill the peace and factual realization. *What has "God" done for you lately?*


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 21, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> tell your boy John Marco Allegro to come on here and bang it out against LOVE


Ya, bring it on! 

HAHA 

LOVE will save the day 

~PEACE~


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 22, 2009)

wackymack said:


> God is the machine,I am the "Dove/Holy Spirit",I am the one,flesh and spirit. I am the definitive monarch. I only instill the peace and factual realization. *What has "God" done for you lately?*


What, do you want a testimonial? I got a lot.... Just wait... my great friend Eva Grayzel is about to do BIG THINGS in the name of GOD... We are collaborating on some pretty heavy issues that directly effect you as a CHRIST LOVING person, and a marijuana appreciator.

Check this beautiful lady out who is a Brain Cancer Survivor, and who was according to doctors,,, "minutes away from death."
She was in more pain than many of us could ever imagine and she still said some incredible words..... "when your angry.... your weak." "God is our strength!"

her website:
www.EvaGrayzel.com

GOD is LOVE  PEACE and LOVE to you all


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 23, 2009)

wackymack said:


> God is the machine,I am the "Dove/Holy Spirit",I am the one,flesh and spirit. I am the definitive monarch. I only instill the peace and factual realization. *What has "God" done for you lately?*


I got your number Francesco Rafael Rengifo... lol.

God is Love  Peace and Love


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 23, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> I got your number Francesco Rafael Rengifo... lol.
> 
> God is Love  Peace and Love


Is that his name? Wakymack AKA Francesco Rafael Rengifo 

Or maybe I'm confused  Whos that?

~PEACE~


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 23, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Is that his name? Wakymack AKA Francesco Rafael Rengifo
> 
> Or maybe I'm confused  Whos that?
> 
> ~PEACE~


I may be WAY off with this... But I think is the writer of Demitri Martins work.... If i'm wrong, then I blame it on the earth... If I'm right i credit it to God.

I'm just trying to be a good samaritan, I'm no prophet. Lol.

GOD is LOVE


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 23, 2009)

ne wayz... im pooped. lol.. Gnight

GOD IS LOVE


----------



## egluv4u (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay... I just realized that Im done with this website....

God is Love  Peace and Love


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 23, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> ne wayz... im pooped. lol.. Gnight
> 
> GOD IS LOVE





egluv4u said:


> Okay... I just realized that Im done with this website....
> 
> God is Love  Peace and Love


Good night.

I'm sorry that "Your don't with this website". 

God bless.

~PEACE~


----------



## wackymack (Feb 23, 2009)

egluv4u said:


> I may be WAY off with this... But I think is the writer of Demitri Martins work.... If i'm wrong, then I blame it on the earth... If I'm right i credit it to God.
> 
> I'm just trying to be a good samaritan, I'm no prophet. Lol.
> 
> GOD is LOVE


 
Demitri Martin is a dumbshit tool that needs to be kicked in the balls

God is the machine

God makes you worship the machine

God is a piece of shit

*WHAT HAS GOD DONE FOR YOU LATELY?*

*HAS HE/SHE/IT HELPED YOU?*

*HAS HE/SHE/IT KEPT YOUR FAMILY SAFE?*

*HAS HE/SHE/IT PREVENTED CANCER FROM RUINING AND DESTROYING YOUR FAMILY?*

*HAS HE/SHE/IT MADE YOUR LIFE BETTER?*

*WHAT HAS GOD DONE FOR YOU LATELY?*


----------



## Mammath (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah... You poor bugger. You are hurting.

Lets get back to the original question: 

What is Christ?

What probably confuses many concerning this question is the fact that it has been asked with some what of an agenda? What is Christ? Don't you mean who? Or what is a Christ?
Look it up here's a link >>>

1.	Jesus of Nazareth, held by Christians to be the fulfillment of prophecies in the Old Testament regarding the eventual coming of a Messiah.
2.	the Messiah prophesied in the Old Testament (used chiefly in versions of the New Testament).
3.	someone regarded as similar to Jesus of Nazareth.

What turns many, including 'Wacky', from Jesus, THE CHRIST, is the 'real world'. 
Some expect this world we live in, with GOD being soveriegn, to be perferct? WTF?
Bad shit happens to good people and good shit happens to bad people. We all live it on a daily basis.
That's why 'karma' is a heap of steaming dog shit! The world doesn't work that way. Yet God remains sovereign, always.

With Many, their thinking and pain, past hurts, etc, has caused them to miss the whole message of CHRIST.
Jesus, (The Christ), was not to concerned with THIS life, because we live in a 'fallen world'. Rather Jesus, 'The Christ' was about ETERNITY.
He was all about relationship, not religion.
Get ya bible out kids and study the word of CHRIST JESUS.

This life here on earth can suck big time, but compared to eternity, this life is but shifting sand passing beneath us. So I look forward to Eternity, it's a hell of a long time, and I'm spending it with JESUS, THE CHRIST, and everyone else who acknowledges that. 

What is a Christ?
Jesus. It's simple.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Lets get back to the original question:
> 
> What is Christ?
> 
> ...


Fuck no. I meant 'What is Christ?' 

And you couldn't be farther from the truth silly. This is what I mean by christians dont have a fucking clue.

Christ isnt one person EVER. We can all be christ if we evolve our state of being but in no fucking way is christ a fairy tail person.

The bible fucked up the meaning of christ.


----------



## Mammath (Feb 24, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Fuck no. I meant 'What is Christ?'
> 
> And you couldn't be farther from the truth silly. This is what I mean by christians dont have a fucking clue.
> 
> ...


Oh man. 
The bible didn't fuck up the meaning of Christ, IT IS the meaning of Chirst! 

You cant be Christ, don't be silly, your state of being cannot evolve to that of Jesus Christ, or a Christ. 

I'm not going to labour the point, but you need to find 'your significance' and 'security' and 'purpose' in Christ, not as an equal, but as a co-heir. 

Humility is the starting point, and it's a strength, not a weakness.

Christ is Jesus.

You need to share in that, not want to be it.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Oh man.
> The bible didn't fuck up the meaning of Christ, IT IS the meaning of Chirst!
> 
> You cant be Christ, don't be silly, your state of being cannot evolve to that of Jesus Christ, or a Christ.
> ...


Right ^^^

They don't call Him Jesus *Christ* for nothing!

~PEACE~


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 24, 2009)

So brainwashed. 
Like I said that silly book called the bible fucked everything up and now dumb and dumber are trying to spout it like its factual shit.

Christ consciousness is real and you are able to achieve it if you seek truth not jesus.

I thought they made the story about jesus to hide the knowledge of our ability to be in the Christ. 

Jesus IS the Anti Christ.

Worship your false idol you silly cult following sheeple.



We Love 1 said:


> Right ^^^
> 
> They don't call Him Jesus *Christ* for nothing!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Good fucking lord you are stupid 'We Love 1'.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 24, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> So brainwashed.
> Like I said that silly book called the bible fucked everything up and now dumb and dumber are trying to spout it like its factual shit.
> 
> Christ consciousness is real and you are able to achieve it if you seek truth not jesus.
> ...


 
Good, let the hate flow free. A blind eye finally "see's" the light,breathe young demon,breathe and feast upon the misinterpreted land. Breathe for you really are free​


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

If you talking about Christ as far as a metaphysical standpoint than you mean the consciousness that all humans have. God consciousness is the Father while Christ consciousness is the only begotten Son i.e the direct reflection of the Omnipresent, Omnipotent, omni etc... whatever it is that GOD (not referring to the box religion has put "God" into) is. 

Anyways...it seems far fetched for me to believe that someone that calls other people stupid has attained Christ consciousness.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

The Roman Catholic Church perverted, diluted, destroyed, and hid what the True meaning of Jesus teachings were and brought together one archetypal figure with one archetypal story together in order to "CONTROL" the people and ensure their power. 

The Truth is still in the Bible if you can read between the lines. If you can't then you're screwed. The bible does advocate meditation though and that is how I found the Truth.

For example the water of Life that jesus speaks of in the Gospel of John is not some blessed pure water...it is urine... believe it or not.

Do some research, you're urine really is holy...in the sense that it has all the implications of healing whatever ails you.


----------



## Mammath (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> christianity is a crock of shit,god does not exist,god in all reality would really be considered the worst person alive,all the shit that goes on with this world,wouldnt you think that someone would do this world some good with all the injustice that goes on with this world and fix it. i am really the good guy in this world,all i do is show people the truth and they decide to hide behind the false moralities of this place we call home. i myself is the only one who will show the real way in life. the real "kingdom", it is them who choose the false "kingdom" and the fake way of life,for life is nothing but a dream,if you can dream your way about life,you can see that you can make all the things in life that make you happy a real thing,our future and destiny is in our minds. if we have a dream and know that we can make our dream a reality then our reality would be the realest destiny. if you can see the way life is in the future and you see that you yourself can make that dream a reality,for we will never really die.if we are lookin for "heaven" then we havent looked hard enough. "heaven" is right here on earth,this is our shot to make our "heaven" be what it will be and create our ever lasting happiness a true and happy complete reallity exist. its all in our minds and thats why i am hated for i create the truth in people. we can create our destiny,just have a dream and you will see,for things are not what they really should be. create what things need to be and things will always go that way.


What an ill informed, contradictory statement.
First of all God was the one who sent Lucifer to earth in the first place.
If God doesn't exist then niether does the devil, in turn, you, and your faith.
Do some research before you sprout your mouth of too much, you'll make more sense that way.
Also, you go on about the horrors of this world, and how terrible it is, yet you call this world heaven? Sheeesh, now i know why you're called 'Wacky'
Once you come to the realisation that we live in a 'fallen world', maybe you will be able to obtain a better grasp of the whole situation and understand that heaven is a totally different place to this world.
You are not Satan, maybe a pimple on his ass, but that's about it.




JoeBananas said:


> God Damn it, I wasnt trying to start a jesus thread.
> 
> Why the hell do you think of some Guy when I ask what christ is? Christ is a consciousness. I didnt say who was the christ.


Maybe it has something to do with the fact that he is known to 90% of the world as JESUS CHRIST.
I've never heard the term 'Consciousness Christ'





JoeBananas said:


> So brainwashed.
> Like I said that silly book called the bible fucked everything up and now dumb and dumber are trying to spout it like its factual shit.
> 
> Christ consciousness is real and you are able to achieve it if you seek truth not jesus.
> ...



Brainwashed, Ha!
Christians have a lot better chance being conformed to the likeness of Christ than you'll ever have because of you are limited by your proud, self-seeking nature.

So good luck trying to achieve a 'Christ like' consciousness.
Maybe you will find enlightment when discover that Jesus = Truth.

This consciousness you continually go on about, could only ever be a mediocre, counterfeit, distorted state, not base on truth, but based on self deception and bound within the limitations of a mortal man, yourself!

This is the main thing that will hinder your quest for 'Christ like' consciousness.
You are a mere human, and YOU ARE fallible. Therefore your perception of truth, and a higher level of consciousness is always going to be limited by your mortal capabilities. 

Christ was divine, God himself in the form of a man, you don't have a 'snow balls chance in hell' of achieving that sort of consciousness.
If you really want to have the Mind of Christ, it starts with acknowledging him as Lord and Savior, King of Kings, and our eternal hope and glory, that's the truth.

Also, how can Jesus be the anti-Christ? Can he be anti-himself?
What a ridiculous statement

You really stopped making sense a long time ago bro'.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> What an ill informed, contradictory statement.
> First of all God was the one who sent Lucifer to earth in the first place.
> If God does...... a pimple on his ass, but that's about it.
> 
> ...


First off you base your views off a fictional book called the bible that is 100% rip off. 

The bold part is you saying 90% of the world is brainwashed into thinking Christ has somtehing to do with the name jesus.

The bold and underlined parts are what you tell yourself subconsciously every day. Sad you think so little of yourself.

And the last two sentences you wrote prove your close mindedness and inability to think outside the box.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Theres no point of debating with this guy Joe. 

He asks for peoples opinions on the subject than undermines everyones viable opinions. 

Some times it just best to let them think what they want to think. 

Your right Joe and everyone else is wrong.  Feel better now? You've attacked and made fun of everyone that doesn't have the same opinion as you. You need to know Christ before you can emulate Him. 

I'm out of this thread.

God bless man.

~PEACE~


----------



## Mammath (Feb 25, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> First off you base your views off a fictional book called the bible that is 100% rip off.


To say the bible is fictional and a rip off will discount it's entire meaning, and that's a 'COP OUT', and you know it.
You're going to need to elaborate.

What is it about the 100's of recorded eyewitness accounts, concerning the life of Jesus Christ, recorded in the epistles of the bible, that you struggle with? You cant right off a historical document that easy.
Eyewitness testimonies are the most powerful form of evidence we have in our societies. In courts of law they are always held in the highest regard. They also play an important part in historical verification. 
More so, the eyewitness testimonies pertaining to the life of Jesus Christ were recorded within his generation.
Do you believe in Alexander the Great? His history was not recorded until 500 years after his death, yet many do not struggle with the eligibility concerning the authenticity of the records. Do you see where I'm going with this?
Other than the fact that it helps your cause, why do you doubt the authenticity of the bible so much and say it's a rip off? Elaborate.



JoeBananas said:


> The bold part is you saying 90% of the world is brainwashed into thinking Christ has somtehing to do with the name jesus.


...and that's a misconception and your theology is something we should be stepping into as a logical allternative?
What is your theology? Give us some 'practical' things we can do to achieve this Christ consciousness you speak so highly of. I'm interested.



JoeBananas said:


> The bold and underlined parts are what you tell yourself subconsciously every day. Sad you think so little of yourself.


Only compared to Jesus Christ and Father God. 
In the great words of John the Baptist, "I must decrease so he can increase".
What this means is that the less I use of my own inapt, worldly, self seeking theology, the more I allow CHRIST to work and speak through me.
The more I allow Christ to invade my consciousness the more Christ like I become.
Do you see how 'ass about face' you have it?
Your blocking the wisdom of Christ from entering you consciousness through your self seeking elitism.

Who I am in Christ Jesus does not make me a sad case, it makes me CHRIST LIKE.

Stop going on about this higher level of consciousness you are achieving and share with us your secrets. I'm serious, I want to know, and I'm sure many others do to.



JoeBananas said:


> And the last two sentences you wrote prove your close mindedness and inability to think outside the box.


What you fail to understand is that knowing Jesus Christ is not a weakness.
It is a power.
It is a higher level of awareness and consciousness.
Far superior to what you can muster under your own strength.

Tell us more about your theology Joe, practical stuff we can apply to our days. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Knowledge420 (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe that there is a superior being but all this religion stuff like commandments and all that bullshit is just stupid, and even better example would be noah and the ark....
i mean wtf lol, what did the animals eat?
since animals eat other animals and everyone else who had boats theyr shit just didnt work? naw man aha i could go on and on but i wont cuz im baked and have the attention span of a turnip


----------



## Brazko (Feb 26, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> The Roman Catholic Church perverted, diluted, destroyed, and hid what the True meaning of Jesus teachings were and brought together one archetypal figure with one archetypal story together in order to "CONTROL" the people and ensure their power.
> 
> The Truth is still in the Bible if you can read between the lines. If you can't then you're screwed. The bible does advocate meditation though and that is how I found the Truth.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't think they heard you.....


----------



## Mammath (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't want this thread to get off track but...




bobharvey said:


> The Roman Catholic Church perverted, diluted, destroyed, and hid what the True meaning of Jesus teachings were and brought together one archetypal figure with one archetypal story together in order to "CONTROL" the people and ensure their power.
> 
> The Truth is still in the Bible if you can read between the lines. If you can't then you're screwed. The bible does advocate meditation though and that is how I found the Truth.
> 
> ...





Brazko said:


> I didn't think they heard you.....


Oh I heard.
I do agree with 'bobharvey' concerning meditation, the bible encourages it throughout the scriptures and you can start by meditating on the word of God, especially the words of Jesus Christ.
Other than that I don't know where you get your interpretation from 'bobharvey' because the rest of your statement is completely ridiculous, and I feel the you are on the verge of perverting, diluting, and destroying the teachings of Jesus Christ with outrages claims concerning 'urine'.
Jesus was not talking about urine in the book of John when he said; 
"but whoever drinks the water I give him will never thirst. Indeed, the water I give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life."
Jesus is not talking about needing to take a leak.
The Romans used urine for many things, washing their togas, mouth wash, and a remedy for athletes foot but that's not what Jesus is talking about.
When Jesus refers to water he's using a metaphor pertaining to the Holy Spirit.
Many times when the bible refers to water it's referring to the power of God through the Holy Spirit but under no circumstances does it ever refer to urine. 





Knowledge420 said:


> I believe that there is a superior being but all this religion stuff like commandments and all that bullshit is just stupid, and even better example would be noah and the ark....
> i mean wtf lol, what did the animals eat?
> since animals eat other animals and everyone else who had boats theyr shit just didnt work? naw man aha i could go on and on but i wont cuz im baked and have the attention span of a turnip


I understand your concern. These are commonly known a 'bible absurdities' to atheists and many Christians struggle with them also. Don't let it deter your spritual quest for the truth.
To answer, the Ark was a massive ship, the bible explains it's dimensions very accurately. It was 450ft long with over 100,000 square feet of space. It took 100 years to build. It wasn't until the 1800's when steel ships went into production that a larger vessel was produced. It was certainly big enough to accommodate 16,000 or so animals, there feed etc. Also, this is a supernatural, God ordained event and with God, all things are possible, that's why he's God.
Not going to go into to much more detail at the moment because I don't have time, but I could go on and on. Keep searching bro.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 26, 2009)

Your urine is perfect for curing whatever ails you. Its called urine therapy. This is what Christ is talking about. I know because I'm privy to the Truth because i seek the Truth. I don't care whether or not anyone believes me. I encourage the same thing that Christ does and that is to seek the Truth not someone else's opinion or argument.

The benefits of urine therapy have been supressed by the people that want you to pay thousands of dollars on drugs that don't help you (the same guys that want marijuana illegal) as well as most people's ignorance on the Truth.


----------



## Brazko (Feb 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I don't want this thread to get off track but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Searching....., I don't need to search anymore friend


----------



## Brazko (Feb 27, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Searching....., I don't need to search anymore friend


sorry friend, I thought you were talking to me, I read thoroughly tho.......I think thee ark thing sidetracked me along w/ me having to rush.....I'll Holla


----------



## Brazko (Feb 27, 2009)

*King James Version*

Gospel according to John, chapter 7
7:37 In the last day, that great day of the feast, Jesus stood and cried, saying, *If any man thirst, let him come unto me, and drink.*
7:38 He that believeth on me, as the scripture hath said, *out of his belly shall flow rivers of living water*

Let's Not......., many followers believe this directly speaks of the tinkling and would choose to argue..., but I neva' was taught that (i stop studying ...my bad), but I do know of Urine being used as therapy, even dated back way back when as you have stated in maany countries. 

wHut B Harv had to say wasn't not at all far off base from the truth, it would be hard for me to disagree, as well as, with what you have had to say.... but ultimately I was trying to get across again is The Truth is still in the Bible if you can read between the lines. If you can't then you're screwed


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 27, 2009)

I still see a bunch idiots that are following a lie. 

You still are not getting it kids. I think I am experiencing first hand the people with the lower IQ's that believe in god.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I still see a bunch idiots that are following a lie.
> 
> You still are not getting it kids. I think I am experiencing first hand the people with the lower IQ's that believe in god.


 
Let me answer your question once and for all. Since I am all knowing,I can tell you what christ is.​
*ANSWER*: Who really knows,christ couldve been a figment of someones imagination. As the bible is a book,maybe it was intended to be read as a book and not taken so litterally. Maybe christ is gallon of gas. Christ could really be what ever you imagine him/it to be. For all you really know,you yourself could be christ. Maybe the book of deception revolves around you in some manner. You could be the main character in the book. You could even be God. The book could be real,or it could be a load of shit. That is for you to decide and to believe in. Only you can make the decision to belive in something and to accept the things the way they are given. Only you can decide your path.

Remember *c*unts *h*ave *r*eally *i*nteresting *s*tories *t*oo!!!


----------



## pillarize (Feb 28, 2009)

Christ is the truth revealed...the very understanding of God.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Christ is the truth revealed...the very understanding of God.


I like the way that sounds.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 1, 2009)

*Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 3, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


When "Amen" is muttered at the end of prayers, its paying omage to Amon-Re.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 3, 2009)

Amen means you understand.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 3, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Amen means you understand.


LOL, no you dont obviously. 

Where did you get that answer from?


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Joe, you don't even know what Christ is, what fucking chance do you have of knowing the meaning of the word 'amen'.

&#8220;Amen&#8221; is a Hebrew word that stems from the word aman, which means &#8220;to be faithful, support, or confirm.&#8221; The word &#8220;amen&#8221; actually means, &#8220;so be it,&#8221; or &#8220;truly.&#8221;

Therefore, when Christians end their prayers with "amen," they are re-affirming their dedication to God through Jesus Christ. They also use it to confirm a statement (i.e., when the pastor says something powerful out of the Word of God, and members of the congregation say "Amen").


----------



## sandmonkey (Mar 3, 2009)

Muslims also use the word ameen in the same way. Same Hebrew-Aramaic roots, same meaning...


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Joe, you don't even know what Christ is, what fucking chance do you have of knowing the meaning of the word 'amen'.
> 
> Amen is a Hebrew word that stems from the word aman, which means to be faithful, support, or confirm. The word amen actually means, so be it, or truly.
> 
> Therefore, when Christians end their prayers with "amen," they are re-affirming their dedication to God through Jesus Christ. They also use it to confirm a statement (i.e., when the pastor says something powerful out of the Word of God, and members of the congregation say "Amen").


*Amen!!!!!.....*


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 4, 2009)

*We have a similar word in Stonerese, which is "Aman". It is usually used as positive affirmation that you are in the correct circle to smoke some excellent grass. It can be replaced with "EER", by someone eager to pass some exceptional expando weed, before a coughing fit ensues. It is not considered rude.*

*Have you ever noticed how Jesus was born of the Holy Spirit through the Virgin Mary. I have often thought that being a stoner was coincidental with the spirit of self reflection I get when smoking some really good virgin marijuana. Hmmmm...*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 4, 2009)

Well what ever it is,just believe in yourself. You know that your always right. Fly in all directions and you will see...


[youtube]wLEsy8KlqsA[/youtube]


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 4, 2009)

Some guy Christians really respect and shit... but none of them act similar to him.

Fucking ironic.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Some guy Christians really respect and shit... but none of them act similar to him.
> 
> Fucking ironic.


Lower your expectations of Christians TTO. 

Your, expectations, have set the bar to high.

For a Christian, it is not about who am I 'compared' to Christ.
For a Christian, it's about who 'I AM IN'... Christ!'

Who can be compared to 'Yeshua', and what he's done?

What I'm talking about here is not a licence to 'do whatever the **** I please', in the name of Christ. Shit no!

The deviant record of many, so called, 'Christian' followers is disgusting. 

I understand why so many are turned off, from the religious crap that surrounds the belief in some form of deity.

CHRIST, gave us a way to the Father. By Grace. GRACE. Not by works, like Karma, that's crap, but by GRACE, it's what separates Christianity from all other ways to God.

Grace... Not to do as we please, but to owe our allegiance to a higher authority and have the Grace, to make mistakes along the way.

We are not always right, 'Fly in all directions' as the song suggests, more like 'fly by the seat of your pants', no offence 'Wacky', I loved that chorus, but, who the fuck wants to be flying in all directions? 

I want solid ground beneath my feet. God the Father is the rock I stand on, and Christ has showed us the way. That's Yeshua'.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 4, 2009)

How can one say amen...if they don't know what is being said.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> ]Joe, you don't even know what Christ is, what fucking chance do you have of knowing the meaning of the word 'amen'.
> [/I]*You are inncorrect. I understand Christ for its true meaning and you do not.*
> _ Amen is a Hebrew word that stems from the word aman, which means to be faithful, support, or confirm. The word amen actually means, so be it, or truly._
> *You are right. Except for the part about Amen coming from aman.*
> ...


....Sooooo...Yeah. 

I never said I am close to Christ Consciousness but at least I know what Christ truly is about. Unlike every christian I have ever met or talked/typed with. Most Christians are Sheeple.


----------



## pillarize (Mar 5, 2009)

Like I said...Christ is the understanding of God...the man Jesus trusted in God that he was able to bring forth out of the dead carnal mind...And destroy him that had the power of death....which is the devil...the lustful and imaginating mind.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 5, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> ....Sooooo...Yeah.
> 
> I never said I am close to Christ Consciousness but at least I know what Christ truly is about. Unlike every christian I have ever met or talked/typed with. Most Christians are Sheeple.


All Christians, ( Followers of Jesus CHRIST) are sheep, his sheep, and Jesus CHRIST is the good shepherd. Nothing new there Joe, nor is it a derogative statement if that what's your implying.

John 10:14 - Jesus says:
 "I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me just as the Father knows me and I know the Fatherand I lay down my life for the sheep...

Nothing wrong with being a 'sheepie', a follower of Jesus, the CHRIST!


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> All Christians, ( Followers of Jesus CHRIST) are sheep, his sheep, and Jesus CHRIST is the good shepherd. Nothing new there Joe, nor is it a derogative statement if that what's your implying.
> 
> John 10:14 - Jesus says:
> "I am the good shepherd; I know my sheep and my sheep know me just as the Father knows me and I know the Fatherand I lay down my life for the sheep...
> ...


Jesus IS a lie and your prison. 
You will have better results following the teachings of Winnie the Pooh.

Sheeple, like slaves that are ignorant about their enslavement.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 6, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Jesus IS a lie and your prison.
> You will have better results following the teachings of Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> Sheeple, like slaves that are ignorant about their enslavement.


Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus, because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death. Rom 8.1-3

...if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed. Jn 8.34-37

...I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full. Jn 10-10

Does that sound like slavery?

*You have still failed to explain what you believe Joe.
You still havn't explained anything about 'your' belief.
I've been waiting this all this time through this thread for you to show some form of integrity and explain yourself, and 'your' belief about Christ.
Any idiot can say Christianity is a farce and the bible is a lie, but unless you can explain 'your' logical alternative, anything that comes out your mouth is merely piss and wind.
Quit with your immature, unfounded, belittling of a credible belief, and explain to everyone what you believe and why it's so damn right. *


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus, because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death. Rom 8.1-3
> 
> ...if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed. Jn 8.34-37
> 
> ...



The bible is not a book to quote as a factual reference.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 6, 2009)

Christ is how I feel right now.

I'm _fucking wasted_ .


----------



## Mammath (Mar 7, 2009)

_(The bible is not a book to quote as a factual reference.)_

*Cop Out!*
*Is that your middle name Joe?*
*Or is it &#8216;shit stirrer&#8217;?*
*Maybe that&#8217;s your occupation?*
*What do you mean you don&#8217;t have to explain your beliefs? You started this thread, you asked the question, and you invited me!*
*Does that give you the right to hide behind the question? Certainly not!*

*Yet it has been quite obvious since the very beginning that you have an agenda.*
*So the question of &#8220;What is Christ&#8217; was a rhetorical one?*
*Of course it was...*
*Especially now that your going to give reference to the &#8216;Satanic Bible&#8217;. Give me a break. *


*The ironic thing is that if it wasn&#8217;t for CHRIST, you wouldn&#8217;t be getting any feedback from me at all.*
*It&#8217;s CHRIST who cares about you, and your hopelessness. *
*Personally I don&#8217;t have a great deal of time to give to shit stirrers like you, but I know that there are genuine people out there interested in getting to the truth about Christ and I&#8217;m in this discussion for them, to a point. The rest will be up to them to do their own research.*
*As much as you need the guidance desperately, it seems your mind is 'ignorantly configured', and there is probably little hope that you are open to any truth other than your own distorted views. *
*God is not stupid, and he gives many over to there fruitless desires. Don&#8217;t expect him to chase after you for too long. He will get to the point where the pointless endeavours of some people, such as you, and your agenda based theologies, and absolutes, are not something he will continue to show interest in.*

*You may learn something if you stick around but I feel your not hear to have your questions answered, just to stir the pot because your bored, and have nothing better to do than to waste other peoples time because your life is so very pathetic.*
*You're here to steal from people their valuable time, with your attention seeking bullshit. You are a true 'fowler', and I assure you this thread is finite. You will need to think up another question, and start another thread, to get the sort of attention you so desperately crave.*

*Here are but a few references, not bible based, to the authenticity of the Bible and specifically the life of CHRIST. *

*Cornelius Tacitus (A.D. 55-120), an historian of first-century Rome, is considered one of the most accurate historians of the ancient world.*
*An excerpt from Tacitus tells us that the Roman emperor Nero "inflicted the most exquisite tortures on a class...called Christians. ...Christus [Christ], from whom the name had its origin, suffered the extreme penalty during the reign of Tiberius at the hands of one of our procurators, Pontius Pilatus...."*

*Flavius Josephus, a Jewish historian (A.D. 38-100+), wrote about Jesus in his Jewish Antiquities. From Josephus, "we learn that Jesus was a wise man who did surprising feats, taught many, won over followers from among Jews and Greeks, was believed to be the Messiah, was accused by the Jewish leaders, was condemned to be crucified by Pilate, and was considered to be resurrected."*

*Suetonius, Pliny the Younger, and Thallus, also wrote about Christian worship and persecution that is consistent with New Testament accounts.*

*Jewish Talmud, certainly not biased toward Jesus, concurs about the major events of his life. From the Talmud, "we learn that Jesus was conceived out of wedlock, gathered disciples, made blasphemous claims about himself, and worked miracles, but these miracles are attributed to sorcery and not to God."*

*This is remarkable information considering that most ancient historians focused on political and military leaders, not on obscure rabbis from distant provinces of the Roman Empire. Yet ancient historians (Jews, Greeks and Romans) confirm the major events that are presented in the New Testament, even though they were not believers themselves.*

*Other than these references there are over 5000 ancient New Testament Greek Manuscripts in existence today that relate to the life of CHRIST. With the earliest written on papyrus and dating back to A.D. 100. *


*Not that any of this matters to you Joe because your mind was made up before you even asked the question 'What is Christ?' *

*You really need to do your own unbiased research into the subject before you try and discredit an historical document with nothing more than your inapt, unfounded opinion. *


----------



## joepro (Mar 7, 2009)

can't argue with everyone because they all have the right answers. Just ask.
Why debate something you don't believe in...why debate something that you do believe in.
We all have faith in something, even if that something is nothing. same difference.
The right answer is unattainable so how can someone be wrong and someone right.
I think the message is beauiful and the messagers are ugly.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 7, 2009)

joepro said:


> can't argue with everyone because they all have the right answers. Just ask.
> Why debate something you don't believe in...why debate something that you do believe in.
> We all have faith in something, even if that something is nothing. same difference.
> The right answer is unattainable so how can someone be wrong and someone right.
> I think the message is beauiful and the messagers are ugly.


 
Ahhh, the Absolute truth......Refreshing , thanks Joe


----------



## Monolonof (Mar 7, 2009)

christ = freedom and love.

the Jewish faith had and has a way to get to Heaven. Christ showed a way to bring Heaven here, he spent his time with the social/religeous outcast, and was an example of freedom and love. 

...to me. my faith can accept Jesus Christ meening different things to different people.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> _(The bible is not a book to quote as a factual reference.)_
> 
> Cop Out!
> Is that your middle name Joe?
> ...




You fail to realize that jesus christ wasnt mentioned in any of those examples. You are seeing the origins of the lie but not putting it together like a smart cookie would.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> You fail to realize that jesus christ wasnt mentioned in any of those examples. You are seeing the origins of the lie but not putting it together like a smart cookie would.


I regret to inform you but...
That's not a smart cookie your baking there Joe, its a twisted cheese cookie.

Your feedback really lacks credibility and reeks of absolute, unsubstantiated denial.
You need to supply the sources of your theology before you sprout your mouth off.

You can't challenge these credible documents with; " origins of the lie" 
without first giving some credibility to your statement in the form of a resource.

Where is your denial of 'Jesus as Christ' birthed from? Quote me the Satanic shit if you must. I'm familiar with that ol' chestnut.
But I am all ears...


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

joepro said:


> can't argue with everyone because they all have the right answers. Just ask.
> Why debate something you don't believe in...why debate something that you do believe in.
> We all have faith in something, even if that something is nothing. same difference.
> The right answer is unattainable so how can someone be wrong and someone right.
> I think the message is beauiful and the messagers are ugly.


I understand...some what.
But...
Why believe in something that isn't worth defending? To a degree.

This is about Christ...Christ. 

'You can't hide under a rock with Christ, and go all 'melancholy' when someone asks such an important question as to; "Who is Christ?".

There is a logical answer.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I regret to inform you but...
> That's not a smart cookie your baking there Joe, its a twisted cheese cookie.Explain
> 
> Your feedback really lacks credibility and reeks of absolute, unsubstantiated denial.
> ...


I never tried to challenge a document. I challenge your interpretation of the documents. It appears you want them to say something they do not.

Since I proved you incorrect you 'talk shit' instead of showing me otherwise. Good job Smart cookie.

You really are stupid it seems. Read carefully and you will see that I was saying the bible is no better source than the satanic bible. I wasnt saying I would ever use it as a credible source. I was making a comparison.

Back to the historical mention of jesus christ.

Show me the place where 'jesus christ' was mentioned. You cannot.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I never tried to challenge a document. I challenge your interpretation of the documents. It appears you want them to say something they do not.
> 
> Since I proved you incorrect you 'talk shit' instead of showing me otherwise. Good job Smart cookie.
> 
> ...


Hah.
Firstly, you have proved shit mate, and don't say I 'cannot' before I have a chance to reply. Wishful thinking on your behalf I believe.
Throughout this thread all you do is attempt to discredit Christianity and who Christ is with your bullshit responses based on 'your distorted head knowledge'. 

*Here's some interesting passages from these historical documents relating to Jesus Christ.*

Tactius - " Nero fastened the guilt and inflicted the most exquisite tortures on a 
class hated for their abominations, called Christians by the populace.
Christus, from who the name had it's origin, suffered the extreme 
penalty during the reign of Tiberius at the hands of one of our 
procurators, Pontius Pilatus". 

Josephus - "About this time there lived Jesus, a wise man, if indeed one ought 
to call him a man. For he was one who wrought surprising feats and 
was a teacher of such people as accept the truth gladly. He won over 
many Jews and many of the Greeks. He was the Christ. When Pilate, 
upon hearing him accused by men of the highest standing among 
us, had condemned him to be sacrificed, those who has in the first 
place come to love him did not give up their affection for him. On the 
third day he appeared to them restored to life, for the prophets of 
God had prophesied these and countless other marvelous things 
about him"

Pliny the Younger - "I have asked them if they are Christians, and if they admit 
it, I repeat the question a second and third time, with a 
warning of the punishment awaiting them. If they persist. i 
order them to be led away for execution; for, whatever the 
nature of their admission, I am convinced that their 
stubbornness and unshakeable obstinacy ought not to go 
unpunished...
They also declare that the sum total of their guilt or error 
amounted to no more than this: they had met regularly 
before dawn on a fixed day to chant verses alternately 
amoungst themselves in honour of Jesus Christ as if to a 
God...".

These are the most important documents relating to Jesus Christ and the spread of Christianity and the persecution the early believers suffered, outside of the Bible itself. These were all written by these credible, well respected, non Christian, historians.

*How on earth can you say that these do not relate to Jesus Christ?
Get a grip man.*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hah.
> Firstly, you have proved shit mate, and don't say I 'cannot' before I have a chance to reply. Wishful thinking on your behalf I believe.
> Throughout this thread all you do is attempt to discredit Christianity and who Christ is with your bullshit responses based on 'your distorted head knowledge'.
> 
> ...


 
Why are you still shoving your interpretations down JOEBANNAS throat? He/She does not like your interpretations of the bible,so why not unsubscribe from this thread and take your propoganda else where. This is not your thread so why not leave and don't come back. It seems as though you are not welcomed so quit jacking JOEBANNAS thread and, let other people share their insite on WHAT IS CHRIST?


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Why are you still shoving your interpretations down JOEBANNAS throat? He/She does not like your interpretations of the bible,so why not unsubscribe from this thread and take your propoganda else where. This is not your thread so why not leave and don't come back. It seems as though you are not welcomed so quit jacking JOEBANNAS thread and, let other people share their insite on WHAT IS CHRIST?


Because I was invited. Remember the very first post? 

Here's a reminder for you:


JoeBananas said:


> *I would like to hear from the christians on riu.
> *
> What is Christ?


Also, it's not a jacking if your staying on topic which I most certainly am.
I am well within my rights as a follower of Jesus Christ to proclaim his authenticity and identity when someone has asked the question.

Propaganda? - information, ideas, or rumors deliberately spread widely to help or harm a person, group, movement, institution, nation, etc.

Who's guilty of that I wonder?

I don't sprout my mouth off without supplying factual documented support for every thing I say, that's not propaganda, that's the damn truth.
Too many people think that to become a Christian means kissing your brains goodbye, so the information I supply in this thread reveals that when you do the research, and look at the overwhelming documented evidence, the question of "What is Christ?" is a no-brainer. 

To me it looks like the truth is getting under your skin, good. If your struggling to cope with who Christ is, then stiff shit for you. Jesus is the *rock of offence*, so if you feel offended by the truth about Christ that's not my problem, it's yours, and you need to go away and deal with it.

I have no problem with others supplying there input but the original question states; *"I want to hear from Christians"*. 
So really it's 'you' who are sticking your nose in uninvited Wacky. Capiche?

I'll leave this thread when I'm good and ready until then, listen and learn about, What is Christ from a Christian perspective.

Now *can we get back on topic*, I'm really interested in Joe's feedback from my last post concerning the credibility of these historical documents relating to Christ Jesus.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Now *can we get back on topic*, I'm really interested in Joe's feedback from my last post concerning the credibility of these historical documents relating to Christ Jesus.


Christian scholars will point to passages that occur in the writings of Tacitus, Pliny and Josephus to prove that Jesus existed. This requires a reader to make a conclusion that is not supported in the case of Tacitus or Pliny. The passage in the writings Josephus may indicate that he existed Josephus, unlike Pliny or Tacitus, at least lived during a time when he could have in theory have met early Christians who knew Jesus.
*Tacitus and Pliny: Born too Late*

The writings of Tacitus and Pliny do not prove the existence of Jesus as these authors were born late in the first century of the current era.. In the case of the Roman historian, the passage in question comes from his annals. It is no secret that after the fire that consumed Rome in 64 A.D. the emperor Nero scapegoated Christians because he had to blame the fire on someone. Tacitus, who is never objective when he mentions Nero, probably had to balance this with the dislike of the Christians typical of the Roman pagans of his day against his dislike of Nero. Although there is no evidence that Tacitus hated the early Christians, perhaps his hatred for the former emperor was greater. He does mention that the Christians were likely not the cause of the fire but merely a convenient and unpopular target to distract blame away.
The Annals do not prove that Jesus Christ existed but merely that Christians existed in the First Century A.D., which no scholar has ever disputed. Tacitus lived too far away from the events that supposedly took place in Galilee almost a hundred years before his birth to know about them first hand.
The next piece of evidence of Jesus's existence is the letters of Pliny the Younger. In a letter to the Emperor Trajan while serving as the governor of Pontus and Bithynia from 111 to 113 of the current era, Pliny asks the emperor how to handle people caught in a witch hunt and accused of the crime of being Christian.
Trajan's response shows a remarkable and measured restraint as well as indicating leniency for those who repented of the crime of Christianity, but the Emperor suggested the appropriate punishment for those still guilty of being Christians.Pliny's letter fails to prove the existence of Jesus. First, the dates 112 to 113 do not coincide with the date of Jesus's execution which took place in roughly 30 A.D. Secondly, Pliny himself was born long after the death of Jesus and would not have personal knowledge.
*Josesphus or was that Eusebius?*

The passage in Josephus used to prove the existence of Jesus is a bit harder to pin down because Josephus lived in the right time, lived in the right area and perhaps most importantly, was Jewish. The passage often quoted as proof of the existence of Christ is believed to have been inserted by a Roman Catholic bishop, Eusebius, in the fourth century A.D. Eusebius was a historian in his own right, but the bishop was more concerned with proving the legitimacy of the early Roman Catholic church than he was in historical accuracy. When the passage believed to be inserted by Eusebius on Jesus is removed, the text that occurs in Josehpus's _The Jewish War_ flows in context..
Little proof exists outside of the new testament that a historical Jesus existed. The Existence of the Gospels themselves argues powerfully enough for the existence of Jesus Christ.
Sources:
Annals. _Tacitus._
"Letters of Pliny the Younger." Rome: Readings in Western Civilization
The Jewish War, Josephus.
Josephus and Eusebius


----------



## sorlac2005 (Mar 13, 2009)

This whole thing of the bible, Jesus Christ, Buddha, etc. all came in a dark time where people were mislead, so philosophies of how we must live our lives were created. As early as Socrates, we have seem people, historical figures, that have had higher awareness, they taught us to live a moral life, that we must seek knowlodge and always be looking for wisdom. I personally think that the story of Jesus is much more deep than what the church teaches us. We humans are capable of so many things, just like Jesus. In other words we are Jesus, we all have jesus inside of us and can develop all of the things that jesus was capable of. Some people are born with that already activated and can heal, some can sense the dead, other can even talk to them, etc.. I practiced Tai-Chi for over 3 years, and I could feel power coming out of my hands after 3 months that i started, just imagine what a person that have practiced that for more than 20 years is capable of. 
Now, even in the bible i think it says that we are all sons of God, not only Jesus, we all are, and jesus is an example of what we humans are capable of doing. Be a myth or a Legend, Jesus just like Socrates were people out of their time, imagine if every single person of the world were as moral as them, the perfect government and society as many philosophers wanted to make through time can be possible, or as the christians say it, the kingdom of God can be created, a peaceful world. But it is difficult unless people become self-aware and actually start to worry about changing.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Christ is the Savior of the World. 

Christ is the anointed One.

Christ is the Prince of Peace.

Christ brings Truth to His generation. Age to Age. 

Christ is Gods promise to bring freedom to an enslaved World.

Christ is Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Mammath (Mar 13, 2009)

[QUOTE=JoeBananas;2220429]Christian scholars will point to passages that occur in the writings of Tacitus, Pliny and Josephus to prove that Jesus existed. This requires a reader to make a conclusion that is not supported in the case of Tacitus or Pliny. The passage in the writings Josephus may indicate that he existed Josephus, unlike Pliny or Tacitus, at least lived during a time when he could have in theory have met early Christians who knew Jesus.
*Tacitus and Pliny: Born too Late*

The writings of Tacitus and Pliny do not prove the existence of Jesus as these authors were born late in the first century of the current era.. In the case of the Roman historian, the passage in question comes from his annals. It is no secret that after the fire that consumed Rome in 64 A.D. the emperor Nero scapegoated Christians because he had to blame the fire on someone. Tacitus, who is never objective when he mentions Nero, probably had to balance this with the dislike of the Christians typical of the Roman pagans of his day against his dislike of Nero. Although there is no evidence that Tacitus hated the early Christians, perhaps his hatred for the former emperor was greater. He does mention that the Christians were likely not the cause of the fire but merely a convenient and unpopular target to distract blame away.
The Annals do not prove that Jesus Christ existed but merely that Christians existed in the First Century A.D., which no scholar has ever disputed. Tacitus lived too far away from the events that supposedly took place in Galilee almost a hundred years before his birth to know about them first hand.
The next piece of evidence of Jesus's existence is the letters of Pliny the Younger. In a letter to the Emperor Trajan while serving as the governor of Pontus and Bithynia from 111 to 113 of the current era, Pliny asks the emperor how to handle people caught in a witch hunt and accused of the crime of being Christian.
Trajan's response shows a remarkable and measured restraint as well as indicating leniency for those who repented of the crime of Christianity, but the Emperor suggested the appropriate punishment for those still guilty of being Christians.Pliny's letter fails to prove the existence of Jesus. First, the dates 112 to 113 do not coincide with the date of Jesus's execution which took place in roughly 30 A.D. Secondly, Pliny himself was born long after the death of Jesus and would not have personal knowledge.
*Josesphus or was that Eusebius?*

The passage in Josephus used to prove the existence of Jesus is a bit harder to pin down because Josephus lived in the right time, lived in the right area and perhaps most importantly, was Jewish. The passage often quoted as proof of the existence of Christ is believed to have been inserted by a Roman Catholic bishop, Eusebius, in the fourth century A.D. Eusebius was a historian in his own right, but the bishop was more concerned with proving the legitimacy of the early Roman Catholic church than he was in historical accuracy. When the passage believed to be inserted by Eusebius on Jesus is removed, the text that occurs in Josehpus's _The Jewish War_ flows in context..
Little proof exists outside of the new testament that a historical Jesus existed. The Existence of the Gospels themselves argues powerfully enough for the existence of Jesus Christ.
Sources:
Annals. _Tacitus._
"Letters of Pliny the Younger." Rome: Readings in Western Civilization
The Jewish War, Josephus.
Josephus and Eusebius
[/QUOTE]


Thanks for your feedback Joe I appreciate it.
Although all you did was copy and paste a page from the web I will respond to this as it does address some issues that I would like to clear up. Here's the link to the Shawn Landis article for those interested Link >>>

Just because Pliny and Tactius did not live during the time of Jesus Christ does not discredit there writing about Jesus what so ever.
Other than the fact that we have not yet put under scrutiny the many writings that were from Jesus's generation, eg. Pauls letters from the New Testament, we will first address the authenticity of these non-bible confirmations of Christ's existence.
Even though the writings of these 2 historians have their origins 70 - 80 years after the death of Jesus we have better historical documentation for Jesus than for the founder of any other ancient religion.
For example, although the Gathas of Zoroaster, about 1000 B.C. are believed to be authentic, most of the Zoroastrian scriptures were not put into writing until after the third century A.D. The most popular Parsi biography of Zoroaster was written on A.D. 1278.
The scriptures of Buddha, who lived in the sixth century B.C., were not put into writing until after the Christian era, and the first biography of Buddha was written in the first century A.D.
Although we have the sayings of Mohammad, who lived A.D. 570 to 632, in the
Qu'ran, his biography was not written until 767, more than a full century after his death. 
The situation surrounding the life and existence of Jesus, outside the bible, is still quite unique.
So the fact that Pliny and Tactius did not know Jesus personally does not discredit their writings concerning his history. In fact Pliny's father, Pliny the Elder, the famous encyclopedist would have been around in Jesus's day and may have passed on the history of Jesus to his son.

Moving onto the interpolations believed to have corrupted the writings of Josephus, who was around in Jesus's day.
It is quite well known that this 'may have' taken place and there is some controversy surrounding it. In saying that, the passage in question is as a whole very authentic, although there may be some interpolations, ( early Christian copyists inserted some phrases that the Jewish writer, Josephus, would not have written).
The bottom line is that the passage was still about Jesus, and if we erase what is believed to be the 3 added phrases, it would still be about Jesus.
Here's a translation of the same passage from an Arabic version of Josephus's antiquities which is believed to be uncorrupted.
"At this time there was a wise man who was called Jesus, and his conduct was good, and he was known to be virtuous. And many people from among the Jews and the other nations became his disciples. Pilate condemned him to be crucified and to die. And those who had become his disciples did not abandon their loyalty to him. They reported that he had appeared to them three days after his crucifixion, and that he was alive. Accordingly they believed that he was the Messiah, concerning whom the Prophets have recounted wonders".

Without relating to the bible as reference to Jesus's existence we would still have a considerable amount of historical evidence from these other sources to give us a good outline for the life of Jesus.
We would know that:
1. Jesus was a Jewish teacher.
2. Many people believed that he performed healings and exorcisms.
3. Some people believed he was the Messiah.
4. He was rejected by the Jewish leaders.
5. He was crucified under Pontius Pilate in the reign of Tiberius.
6. Despite his shameful death, his followers, who believed he was still alive, spread beyond Palistine so that there were mulitudes of them in Rome by A.D. 64.
7. All kinds of people from the cities and countryside, men and women, slave and free, worshipped him as God.

How can anyone think that Christianity was birthed from someone who never existed?


----------



## sandmonkey (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but you can't compare Muhammad and Jesus in this case as Mohammed was both a prophet as well as a political leader, and we have much more details about him because of this.

Also noteworthy is that Jesus is mentioned more times in the Quran than Muhammad as he is in fact the Islamic messiah as well. We may disagree about his divinity and the validity of what has come to be known as the Bible, but tell me, what other non-Christian religion makes believing in Jesus mandatory?

You know, I see people criticizing monotheistic religions all the time here. But they all base their opinions on the corrupt institutions running these religions and not the religions themselves.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 13, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> I'm sorry but you can't compare Muhammad and Jesus in this case as Mohammed was both a prophet as well as a political leader, and we have much more details about him because of this.
> 
> Also noteworthy is that Jesus is mentioned more times in the Quran than Muhammad as he is in fact the Islamic messiah as well. We may disagree about his divinity and the validity of what has come to be known as the Bible, but tell me, what other non-Christian religion makes believing in Jesus mandatory?
> 
> You know, I see people criticizing monotheistic religions all the time here. But they all base their opinions on the corrupt institutions running these religions and not the religions themselves.


Yes, good points mate.
One of the reasons that we don't have a lot of recorded details on Jesus is due to the fact the the secular historians of the day were purely interested in politics.
Josephus wrote more about 'John the Baptist' than he did about Jesus because JTB was seen as more of a threat to political matters and the struggle against Rome.
We can certainly agree that both our beliefs require the existence of Jesus.


----------



## sandmonkey (Mar 13, 2009)

Seriously bro, our religions have more in common than we are made to believe. 

Islam wasn't meant to be a new religion. It is just the continuation of the same message that Jesus, Moses and all other prophets of God (peace be upon them) had already brought forth. 

And real muslims aren't out to hate and kill "infidels" as the media teaches us. The Quran states:

"Surely those who believe, and those who are Jews, and Christians, and Sabians, whoever believes in Allah and the Last Day and does good, they shall have their reward from their Lord, and there is no fear for them, nor shall they grieve."


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Without relating to the bible as reference to Jesus's existence we would still have a considerable amount of historical evidence from these other sources to give us a good outline for the life of Jesus.
> We would know that:
> 1. Jesus was a Jewish teacher.
> 2. Many people believed that he performed healings and exorcisms.
> ...


Nice try. But the reason you cannot comprehend ' How can anyone think that Christianity was birthed from someone who never existed?'

Is because you keep wanting to attach Christ to a single man.

Yes I did copy and past. Why? because I do not need to waist time typing the explanation when I can copy past it. You are doing the same for you answers as well. All your quotes are copy paste unless you typed them, but still its not your words.

So good job trying to attack my credibility news man.

My point was those sources are not legit. Would you ask me about JFK or would you ask my parents? I could tell you about him but they would be more accurate because they lived while he was president. I would tell you he did blow off Marilyn Monroe's tits. My parents would tell you political accomplishments he achieved before he was shot. Maybe that was not the best example but you understand what I mean.( i thought it was a funny example)


----------



## Mammath (Mar 16, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> My point was those sources are not legit. Would you ask me about JFK or would you ask my parents? I could tell you about him but they would be more accurate because they lived while he was president. I would tell you he did blow off Marilyn Monroe's tits. My parents would tell you political accomplishments he achieved before he was shot. Maybe that was not the best example but you understand what I mean.( i thought it was a funny example)



So because you didn't live in the time of JFK you can't know if he existed or was even president? 
Plus if you were to write about him it would have no credibility because you didn't live in his time and anything you say about him could not be trusted as fact?

Is that what you mean?


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> So because you didn't live in the time of JFK you can't know if he existed or was even president?
> Plus if you were to write about him it would have no credibility because you didn't live in his time and anything you say about him could not be trusted as fact?
> 
> Is that what you mean?


*Does this mean all the research papers I did on dead presidents, the work I did, the A's I earned, all in vain? So by this logic, we should strip the shelves of libraries of all books, news papers, articles and periodicals written over 100 years ago. Nobody is alive to verify them and all the rest of us can not be trusted to tell the truth. Huberism, you heard it here first, Humanity ideologically blundering through the universe, as if we know what we are doing. Why did the future CROAK? Because it was thought, the past is a JOKE. *
*Did the teachers union reverse the learning curve? Remember nothing does not exist. *


----------



## x15 (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I would like to hear from the christians on riu.
> 
> What is Christ?



according to the many collected books in what is now known as the "bible" he was a man, who lived about 2000 years ago and who was killed but the Christ defeated death by resurrecting his body (greek word=soma/body), according to the many books in the bible he's the Messiah, the written word of God who became a man, God, Creator, savior of the world, King of all Kings, the Logos - the beginning, the First and the Last, the Alpha & Omega (yeah he has a lot of titles)

the bible also says the Christ drank so much wine he was also called a drunkard


----------



## x15 (Mar 17, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> ... Its nice to see some Christians posting around here! This site seems to be inundated with athiests at times.



which I find interesting. 


if one reads Jonathan Ott, Andrew Weil, Terrence Mckenna, Andrew Huxley, Albert Hofmann and company, they say entheogens take a person to a place where one experiences/communes with God/spirituality. i would think this place - RIU - would b full with mostly Christians, Buddhist,...


maybe the weed isn't what it used to be


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

I knew that you are too dumb to look beyond my bad example. I used it for humor.

Read what I said minus the JFK example if your pea brain can handle that.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I knew that you are too dumb to look beyond my bad example. I used it for humor.
> 
> Read what I said minus the JFK example if your pea brain can handle that.


Too dumb, and pea brain, reminds me of a school yard Joe, and it just doesn't cut it in the adult world.

I enjoyed your humour.
I don't have religious stick up my ass!
Would I be posting on RIU if I did?

I believe in relationship, not religion, relationship with God through Christ Jesus.
He is the way, a way, the way.

We are discussing Christ, it's important, and I'm sure you have your own answer.

Let's not forget, you asked an interesting question. "What is Christ?" 
You would not have asked the question unless you thought you had answer. 
I can go on and on with why I believe what I believe, but...

Without further more tossing and babbling...

*What is Christ to you Joe? *

Tell us, damn it!


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 17, 2009)

Who? This guy:


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Too dumb, and pea brain, reminds me of a school yard Joe, and it just doesn't cut it in the adult world.
> 
> I enjoyed your humour.
> I don't have religious stick up my ass!
> ...


I told what Christ is. What I think doesnt change it.
Christ was around before the idea of christianity came about.

In no way do I associate the name jesus with the Christ Consciousness of 46+2 (unity) in our evolution. Our DNA reflects our level of awareness. And beyond the unity it the perfect human with 50+2 chromosomes.

Christ is our harmonic 3rd dimensional form. We are in disharmony ATM. Notice the constant balance of good and evil and how it escalates. Christ is beyond the battle of dualism. True love.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 17, 2009)

A doctor-friend wrote:
A couple of days ago I was running (I use that term very loosely) on my treadmill, watching a DVD sermon by Louie Giglio...and I was BLOWN AWAY! I want to share what I learned....but I fear not being able to convey it as well as I want. I will share anyway.

He (Louie) was talking about how inconceivably BIG our God is...how He spoke the universe into being...how He breathes stars out of His mouth that are huge raging balls of fire...etc. etc. Then He went on to speak of how this star-breathing, universe creating God ALSO knitted our human bodies together with amazing detail and wonder. At this point I am LOVING it (fascinating from a medical standpoint, you know.) ....and I was remembering how I was constantly amazed during medical school as I learned more and more about God's handiwork. I remember so many times thinking....'How can ANYONE deny that a Creator did all of this???'

Louie went on to talk about how we can trust that the God who created all this, also has the power to hold it all together when things seem to be falling apart...how our loving Creator is also our sustainer.

And then I lost my breath.
And it wasn't because I was running my treadmill, either!!!
It was because he started talking about laminin.
I knew about laminin. Here is how wikipedia describes them :'Laminins are a family of proteins that are an integral part of the structural scaffolding of basement membranes in almost every animal tissue.' You see....laminins are what hold us together....LITERALLY. They are cell adhesion molecules. They are what holds one cell of our bodies to the next cell.. Without them, we would literally fall apart. And I knew all this already. But what I didn't know is what laminin LOOKED LIKE. 
But now I do.
And I have thought about it a thousand times since (already)....
Here is what the structure of laminin looks like...AND THIS IS NOT a 'Christian portrayal' of it....if you look up laminin in any scientific/medical piece of literature, this is what you will see...
*SEE ATTACHED PICTURE*

Now tell me that our God is not the coolest!!!
Amazing.
The glue that holds us together...ALL of us....is in the shape of the cross.
Immediately Colossians 1:15-17 comes to mind.

'He is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn over all creation.
For by him all things were created; things in heaven and on earth , visible and invisible,
whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities;
all things were created by him and for him.
He is before all things,
and in him all things HOLD TOGETHER. '
Colossians 1:15-17. 
Call me crazy. I just think that is very, very, very cool.
Thousands of years before the world knew anything about laminin, Paul penned those words. And now we see that from a very LITERAL standpoint, we are held together...one cell to another....by the cross.
You would never in a quadrillion years convince me that is anything other than the mark of a Creator who knew EXACTLY what laminin 'glue' would look like long before Adam even breathed his first breath!!
" Faith is not knowing what the future holds,
but knowing who holds the future."
I wanted you to know and to undertstand that YOU are being held together by the cross of Jesus Christ! His love! His forgiveness and His marvelous power!


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

suedonimn, Great post accept for the fact that its mixed up with this GOD idea and you had to quote the stinking bible.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I told what Christ is. What I think doesnt change it.
> Christ was around before the idea of christianity came about.
> 
> In no way do I associate the name jesus with the Christ Consciousness of 46+2 (unity) in our evolution. Our DNA reflects our level of awareness. And beyond the unity it the perfect human with 50+2 chromosomes.
> ...




Are you a believer in the Jungian theory?


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 17, 2009)

A Jewish Rabi that was the foundation of the Christian Faith... what?


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> suedonimn, Great post accept for the fact that its mixed up with this GOD idea and you had to quote the stinking bible.


*I quoted a Dr. quoting the bible. Oh, and the God idea, wasn't mine, but thank you for thinking of me that way. I needed a morale booster.*


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Are you a believer in the Jungian theory?


I do not know it well enough to be a 'believer'. I have only been told I may like to read his work. But I have not so I do not know it very well.


----------



## librevivo250 (Apr 30, 2009)

christ is bullshit. thats it. i have enlightened you all.hahaha i shall now take my knowledge elsewhere.


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 1, 2009)

librevivo250 said:


> christ is bullshit. thats it. i have enlightened you all.hahaha i shall now take my knowledge elsewhere.


you speak nothing but truth my son lmfao


----------



## Di1mon4 (May 7, 2009)

The word christ comes from the Greek word Christos(kreestos) meaning oil. think of Crisco oil.

so Christ = oil

So think of this AntiChrist means anti oil.

the bible was originaly written in greek. in Greek anti means in place of something 

Bio fuels from hemp would replace oil.

Lord come from the word lard. Lard is all greasy and oily


----------



## lunshbox (May 7, 2009)

Jesus was a compilation of people from ancient text all rolled up into one person. Not genuine.


----------



## stumps (May 7, 2009)

I would love to reply to alot of the posts on this thread but I would need to write a book. I need to use the 2000 year old joke form OregonMeds. That will piss off those bible thumpers that come knocking on my door. Hell I'll even keep the dogs in so they can get all the way to the door.


----------



## stumps (May 7, 2009)

lol I just got to tell about these bible thumpers. when we moved here I was getting alot of these people. after about two weeks I went and got 3=50' ropes and tied them to the porch the next group that came to the door, I told them these are 50' ropes and it's 70' to the road. you have till I get the dogs hooked up to get gone. now only one of my dogs hates people he is a mastif boxer mix and he don't run for. the other two a pitt and a rottie love people but will chase anything that runs. I let them get to about the 40' mark and let the dogs go. they must have thought the hounds of hell were on there tail. keep in mind I have no treaspassing and no solicitoin signs up.
since then only one other group has come to the door. they got the same.


----------



## librevivo250 (May 12, 2009)

nice. haHA THATS FUCKING HILARIOUS.


----------



## godsgarden (May 13, 2009)

teroblacknight said:


> I'm a theology maj and a Christian, so let's see if I can give you some insight...
> 
> Christ comes from the greek word kristos, it's a title, and as you guys have pointed out, it means something along the lines of savior...the term itself is basically interchangeable with the hebrew word Mashiach, which means messiah, and as ya'll have pointed out earlier, "anointed one"
> 
> ...


 Thanks for setting things straight. God Bless!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 27, 2009)

earth is the lord and the fullness thereof


----------

